

Show HN: Web-based CoffeeScript REPL/console - larryng
http://larryng.github.com/coffeescript-repl/

======
franze
nice, strangely the github repository only shows the .js source, not the
.coffee source. makes it hard to fork. (or it was written in js, then this
would be a rather strange approach)

~~~
mthq
Looking at the source[1], it does actually seem to be written in javascript.

[1] [https://github.com/larryng/coffeescript-
repl/blob/master/js/...](https://github.com/larryng/coffeescript-
repl/blob/master/js/main.js)

~~~
franze
you are right, does not look like coffee-compiled-js. schräg. ("schräg" is
german for "strange, baffling")

~~~
larryng
Well, one of the reasons why I wrote the REPL was to learn CoffeeScript.
However, I soon realized my JavaScript knowledge was lacking, so I decided to
write the REPL in JavaScript to learn/practice.

Porting the REPL to CoffeeScript will be Phase 2.

